
The admin of bitcoin24 doesn't know what database transactions are - hamstah
https://twitter.com/StackSmashing/status/323039910397374465
======
hamstah
Seems to also discover rounding errors with float. Why would they store
transaction amounts with float is another interesting question.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15165559/how-to-round-
amo...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15165559/how-to-round-amounts-
correct-update-1)

------
benologist
Do you know everything?

~~~
hamstah
No but I'm not running exchanges with people's money. If you don't know what a
float number is, you probably shouldn't be in charge of handling thousands of
euros people trusted you with.

